
JetBrains 0xDBE: New Intelligent IDE for DBAs and SQL Developers - DrinkWater
https://www.jetbrains.com/dbe/
======
mark_l_watson
I just downloaded this. I signed up for all of JetBrain's IDEs, so I thought
it worthwhile to see how this works for developing with Postgres (only
relational DB I use now).

After just short while with it, the IDE seems nice enough but I need more time
to kick the tires.

